# • swell.gr • 9th Concours d'Elegance - Athens, Greece •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Many of you would have already seen the pictures of the 1967 Volvo P1800S we prepared for a show that took place in Athens on Sunday 21/08/2012.

Pictures of the Volvo's work progress can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284202

We also prepared an Alfa Romeo Spider (1984) that belonged to the brother of the show winning Volvo.
I thought it would be nice to share some pictures of the Volvo, the Alfa Romeo, and the other cars at the event.

The show was organised by the greek old car federation "PHILPA" (www.philpa.gr) and the regulations were in accordance with the International federation FIVA (Fédération Internationale des Véhicules Anciens).










There were approximately 80 vehicles competing in this show, with the oldest one being 92 years old!

The show was in the memory of Sergio Pininfarina, so there were quite a few cars Pininfarina-designed and competing on a separate category.

It was the first time we participated in a show like this, and going back home as a winner on your first try is a thing i will remember for a long time.

Enough with the write up... Time to let the pics do the

The Alfa:









































































The show winning Volvo:





















































































































































































Other cars in the show:
































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































People gathering around and waiting for the results:



























The trophies:




























The Volvo's owner receiving his trophy:














































The proud owner of the Fiat Abarth 750GT Record Monza (1959) that received the Best of Show Trophy:




























And the Volvo's owner again called up on the stage to receive the congratulations for scoring the same points with the 8 years older Fiat Abarth 750GT Record Monza:





































And the rest of team all together celebrating the victory!









































































I hope this was an enjoyable read!

Thanks for checking this!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

:doublesho some stunning motors there :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

jlw41 said:


> :doublesho some stunning motors there :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE U !!!!! for the Happy moments !!!!!!!!!!
Great experience !!! Great Car's Great People!!!!

I can t wait for the next Event!!!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some fantastic cars..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Some car porn there Mike


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic event with great cars spanning the last 90 years of automobiles and a stunning result for team Swell!!! 

Well done! It was an absolute joy, reading this, as was seeing you all working hard before the event, and during!

All went well!! A well-deserved 1st place in all categories! Bravo! :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very impressive collection of classics You had there. I'm really jealous now, congratulations on the prize, :thumb:.


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic event and fantastic cars:argie::argie:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic cars Mike!!!!
Your job is always awesome


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you guys!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

What a day, what a show, a part of the automotive history passing in front of our eyes!!

Congats to Mike for the cars preparation and to the owners for their 4 wheel beauties!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, some stunning motors there! Too hard to pick a favourite, but if i had to, i think it would be the black Ferrari 308GTS!


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Brilliant Achievement Guys!!!

Fantastic Pics too, thanks for this...


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for your kind comments.
Some magnificent cars were present at the show, though hardly any of them were properly detailed.
It was a beautiful experience, and I hope I'll manage to be part of the next one.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Some beautiful cars there Mike at that Concours Event :thumb:
Well done buddy !

Mario*


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Granada there, don't see many in that condition now.


----------

